# Southern Baptist Theological Seminary Online



## sandrajune (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi. Okay, I'm back asking a last (hopefully) question about a seminary! I noticed on my last post that there wasn't much info on SBTS online and all the previous posts about SBTS are a few years old. 

Opinions? Anyone graduate from SBTS online or know someone who has?


----------



## Taylor (Aug 21, 2018)

The only thing I know is that, unless I am mistaken, being a member of a SBC church makes the cost significantly cheaper.


----------



## sandrajune (Aug 21, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> The only thing I know is that, unless I am mistaken, being a member of a SBC church makes the cost significantly cheaper.



HALF-PRICE! Which makes me regret leaving a Baptist Church 13 years ago for a non-denom. LOL


----------



## Edm (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a friend that is doing the online program there now. What do you want me to ask him? I’ll see him Sunday at church.


----------



## sandrajune (Aug 21, 2018)

Edm said:


> I have a friend that is doing the online program there now. What do you want me to ask him? I’ll see him Sunday at church.



Where do I start?
Is he pleased with the quality of the instruction? Is it challenging? Is the online instruction of the languages more difficult than he would presume they would be in a classroom? Are the video lessons “live time”? Does he find the feedback or discussion to be of value?
If he’s soundly reformed, does he find any troubling teachings from professors or interaction with other students? Would he suggest a 3 or a 4 class per semester load? Are the original languages used while studying the biblical texts?
Thank you for this offer!


----------



## Edm (Aug 22, 2018)

I'll email him your questions.


----------



## sandrajune (Aug 22, 2018)

I am so grateful! Thank you!


----------



## Silas22 (Aug 22, 2018)

I took two courses through SBTS online and very much enjoyed them. The online format was simple-most of the lectures were posted on Youtube. The classrooms were large and filled with people from all walks of life. I enjoyed the board discussions on the readings and assignments. Overall I would certainly recommend!


----------



## Jonathan R (Aug 27, 2018)

We have a gentleman at church who was formerly an on-campus student at SBTS but who now is competing his MDiv online while attending here with us. From what I have heard, he is pleased with the quality of the education even in comparison with being on campus.


----------

